# climate in Hurghada this week



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

could anyone tell me how the weather feels this week. Last year everyone was wearing coats, hotel pools were empty and it was windy. I would really appreciate an update as planning what to bring to Hurghada to wear as last year did not bring any winter clothing but exactly another January in a different year it was scorching!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

alexander4455 said:


> could anyone tell me how the weather feels this week. Last year everyone was wearing coats, hotel pools were empty and it was windy. I would really appreciate an update as planning what to bring to Hurghada to wear as last year did not bring any winter clothing but exactly another January in a different year it was scorching!


Lol...never known it to be scorching in Hurghada in January...but the longer you live there and the more you feel the cold of the winter.Best i can say is days can be like a UK summer day but nights and early morning can be cold...time to close the shutters and doors and get under the duvet to watch tv,put the blankets or duvet on beds and rugs go back down on the floor for the winter....love the winters in Hurghada makes a welcome change from blistering heat.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Apart from Friday we have very light winds at the moment. This means the sun makes the daytime feel lovely and warm if you are not sitting in the shade. Night time has been chilly and I have been wearing boots and leather jacket as it has been as low as 12 degrees. Daytime it is best to have layers unless you are just going to lie on a sunbed out of the wind. 

This little video clip was yesterday exploring north of Mangroovy Beach in El Gouna and beyond on my bicycle. The tourists were in swimwear and the locals in fleeces. I had a sleeveless fleece on as it is cool when you are cycling into the light wind. Well for me who has been aclimatised for ten years now.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152154426968255&l=7077863917619461495

Here is the forecast showing the light winds and night time a big warmer.
WindGURU: Egypt - Hurghada


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

And the weather a few days earlier which felt quite cold during the day in the wind:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152149946923255&l=5036684860952085423


----------



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

That was really thoughtful to show the video of the beach. Its so clean and lovely. I was there last December, it was slightly daunting as I got a tuk to the beach and then he left me and I waited ages for someone to drop by and collect me. I hope one day this quiet location will be filled with tourists as its lovely and many cannot see it. I hope you upload this on to Youtube as there are not many videos of El Gouna.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

The marina line shuttle buses go along Mangroovy Beach to the kite stations. They depart Downtown on the hour so it takes around 20 minutes or so to reach the beach as they go via Sheraton, Abu Tig Marina. 

I will look at uploading my video clips to You Tube. There is an El Gouna Official You Tube page for all the professional videos: ElGouna RedSea - YouTube

I have been taking a lot of unprofessional ones since discovering a setting on my camera that captures a few seconds of video everytime I take a photo and puts it altogether automatically at the end of the day  It makes such a difference with the sound and movement but you have to do it on a day with no wind otherwise the noise is really bad.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

It rained last week, not at my end of town, but I'm told it rained in M6, Sekkala and Dahar.


----------



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks I have been here in Hurghada for 10 days and the weather has been beautiful and warm for the last 5 days. People are swimming and Hurghada is full of tourists.
I have a slight medical problem and I want to open a post as I need some advice please


----------

